# Non-Piranha POTM - October



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK sorry to anyone if I lost your pic, I think I got them all this month, good luck to everybody, and enjoy the pics.
The top 2 pics will be placed in the final on the 3rd Oct

Option 1








Red Terror - _Cichlasoma uropthalmus_

Option 2








Crayfish

Option 3








Oscar - _Astronotus ocellatus _

Option 4








Flowerhorn 1 - _Amphilophus_

Option 5








Pike Cichlid 1 - _Crenicichla sp. "Xingu I"???_

Option 6








Pike Cichlid 2 - _crenicichla lucius_

Option 7








Adonis Pleco - _Pseudacanthicus adonis_

Option 8








Siamese Fighting Fish - _Betta splendins_

Option 9








Crab - _Callinectes sapidus???_

Option 10








Clown Loach & 2 Plecos - _Botia macracantha & Hypostomus plecostomus _

heres a handy link to part 2


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i shoulda entered my green terrors or jack dempseys....oh well when theyre full grown ill enter and most likely win


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ahhh 7 way tie!! good job everyone great pictures this month

and BTW... Adonis plecos are dont have a pseudo in front of their name since they are the real deal Pseudos are scarlet, Titanicus, Vampire plecs etc. Acanthicus Adonis... Psuedoacanthicus Titanicus. You can differentiate the genus by the lack of the adipose fin on the two acanthicus species.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh sorry, I just looked it up and it must have been a poor site, so what is the real scientific name?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

I love clown loaches


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I marc out for the Adonis!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

That crab looks like good eating!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah you would think that... but that bastard almost killed me. This summer we caught some huge crabs in the back yard. The smallest one( that one there) got loose so i tried to grab it from teh very back. I wasnt awate they could invert them selves and grab my damn finger. His claw went though my finger and out the front of my nale. I was in so much pain i stepped on a mound of fire ants. I was then sprayed by a crazy greek grandmother with some bug spray and i had some kinda allergic reaction to the whole situation and broke into the works case of hives the Doctor had ever seen. I was rushed to the emergency room, as my throat was closing up. My whole body looked like cottage cheese. I wish i would have taken a picture of me eating that bastard. I enjoyed by revenge with butter.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Voted.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> yeah you would think that... but that bastard almost killed me. This summer we caught some huge crabs in the back yard. The smallest one( that one there) got loose so i tried to grab it from teh very back. I wasnt awate they could invert them selves and grab my damn finger. His claw went though my finger and out the front of my nale. I was in so much pain i stepped on a mound of fire ants. I was then sprayed by a crazy greek grandmother with some bug spray and i had some kinda allergic reaction to the whole situation and broke into the works case of hives the Doctor had ever seen. I was rushed to the emergency room, as my throat was closing up. My whole body looked like cottage cheese. I wish i would have taken a picture of me eating that bastard. I enjoyed by revenge with butter.










wow how unlucky are you?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> yeah you would think that... but that bastard almost killed me. This summer we caught some huge crabs in the back yard. The smallest one( that one there) got loose so i tried to grab it from teh very back. I wasnt awate they could invert them selves and grab my damn finger. His claw went though my finger and out the front of my nale. I was in so much pain i stepped on a mound of fire ants. I was then sprayed by a crazy greek grandmother with some bug spray and i had some kinda allergic reaction to the whole situation and broke into the works case of hives the Doctor had ever seen. I was rushed to the emergency room, as my throat was closing up. My whole body looked like cottage cheese. I wish i would have taken a picture of me eating that bastard. I enjoyed by revenge with butter.


Weren't you in that Martin Short movie?...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

two pike cichlids are going to split the pike cichlid vote!
Where was the blue crab caught?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The crab is from Garden Creek Plantation near Edisto, South Carolina.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> two pike cichlids are going to split the pike cichlid vote!
> Where was the blue crab caught?


 well they were both submitted by one person.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet pics


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

what happened to the red terror, poor guy... thats not going to grow back right.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

YEAH WHAT'S WITH THE TAIL?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the tail didn't last long when it was living with a rhom


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the firemouth and pike shot is awesome...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

great voter turnout, thanks for the support everyone!


----------

